# Javi's Hoyt cam tuning



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

There used to be a picture of the Hoyt cams showing under/over rotation on Javi's thread, but it doesn't show up now. I'm needing a copy of it. Can someone post a link for that picture?


Thanks!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is one of his links .Might be in it. [ Later


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207391&highlight=Back+stops


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ProtecMan said:


> There used to be a picture of the Hoyt cams showing under/over rotation on Javi's thread, but it doesn't show up now. I'm needing a copy of it. Can someone post a link for that picture?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Mark,

If your looking for the Draw stop timing pics they are in the link UNK posted. Post #246. 

If your talking about the cam rotation at rest it might be there somewhere, but its going to vary from bow to bow.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
A shop owner. And may i say, a guy that can really tune a bow. If i understood him right. Said this didn't apply to a cam 1/2 +. So you decide.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for your help, I appreciate it!


----------

